# Dateien mit identischem namen beim kopieren umbennen?



## Herbboy (22. April 2008)

Ich möchte einen Haufen an wav-Dateien aus vielen ordnern in ein einziges großes verzeichnis kopieren. Die Dateien haben völlig unterschliedliche namen, aber es sind oft auch mal gleichnamige Dateien aus unterschiedlichen quellordnern vorhanden, also zB in ordner A sind mehere files namens KickDrumX.wav (X = eine zahl), in ordner B aber auch. 

gibt es ein tool, das schon beim kopieren dann die dateien aus ordner namentlich abändert, zB in KickDrumX[a].wav oder so? windows fragt ja nur "datei ersetzen? => ja/nein" 

Danke!


----------



## collysucker (22. April 2008)

Herbboy am 22.04.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte einen Haufen an wav-Dateien aus vielen ordnern in ein einziges großes verzeichnis kopieren. Die Dateien haben völlig unterschliedliche namen, aber es sind oft auch mal gleichnamige Dateien aus unterschiedlichen quellordnern vorhanden, also zB in ordner A sind mehere files namens KickDrumX.wav (X = eine zahl), in ordner B aber auch.
> 
> gibt es ein tool, das schon beim kopieren dann die dateien aus ordner namentlich abändert, zB in KickDrumX[a].wav oder so? windows fragt ja nur "datei ersetzen? => ja/nein"
> 
> Danke!



Kopier die Dateien in den selben Ordner..dann heißen sie alle "Kopie von *Dateiname*...und dann kannst du sie verschieben.


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2008)

collysucker am 22.04.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopier die Dateien in den selben Ordner..dann heißen sie alle "Kopie von *Dateiname*...und dann kannst du sie verschieben.



dann hab ich aber ja trotzdem noch "Kopie von KickDrumX.wav" in ordner A, in ordner B, in ordner C... und alle müssen aber in den großen ordner Z... 

es ist halt teils so, dass ich 6-7 mal den gleichen dateinamen hab, aber alles sind unterschiedliche dateien aus versch. ordnern, und alle 6-7 dieser dateien sollen aber nun in den gleichen großen ordner


----------



## skicu (22. April 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, solle Supercopier gewünschte Funktionalität enthalten.

edit: Achtung, XP only, Vista wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## michi-oss (22. April 2008)

Was mir jetzt einfällt, was etwas mühsam ist:

1. Suche starten nach *.wav
2. nach Dateinamen sortieren
3. manuell umbenennen, was doppelt da ist.
4. alles in einen Ordner kopieren


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2008)

michi-oss am 22.04.2008 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir jetzt einfällt, was etwas mühsam ist:
> 
> 1. Suche starten nach *.wav
> 2. nach Dateinamen sortieren
> ...


manuel umbennen hab ich keinen bock, sind 30 ordner mit je 20-40 files... 


ich probier mal das von sciku.


----------

